# had the bomb squad over today



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

im lost for words, all i can say is WOOOOOOW!!! i cant belive that my mail box isnt falling over after all those fine fine cigars where weighing it down ! i took the dog out with me to check the mail , and he started barking at it !! so i cautiously opened up and BOOOOM !!! it was over. howland1998 !!! you blew me out of the water ! im friggin amazed at this package. This is the best thing ive ever got in the mail, ((execpt my mail order bride !! haha jk dont have one of those )). i mean WOW i was floored. Ive never had any of these cigars other than the serie O . im amped up to try these i dont even know where to begin...i mean you cant be serious ... i fell like that bomb put me in the hospital and i must be in a coma dreaming of fine cigars !! 3 RP's!! including a world reserve! (how did you know hehe ) 2 prymes !! my first gurkah!! this cabaiguan looks absoblutly delicious !! this is the mother of all bombs !! thank you so much for spreading the love . and you mite want to install a brick wall around your mailbox, so when i return fire that bastage dosent fall down !! BIG UPS !!! and wow again...you destroyed my bomb cherry !


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Gerry!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

howland has been dormant for a bit. I guess he's seen the destruction that SmokinJ has been laying down and wanted to get back in game.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Gerry's back in action--Nice hit


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

That RP Connecticut looks tasty!

Congrats on the Hit! Enjoy!


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Nice Hit!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

vivalanation734 said:


> That RP Connecticut looks tasty!
> 
> Congrats on the Hit! Enjoy!


yah man that thing looks amazing !! i cant wait...but i cant smoke them all at once !


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice hit by Gerry!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

AWESOME sampler!! some real heavy hitters in there... i believe that gurkha is the symphony... a GREAT mild stick... tastyyyyyyy... congrats man!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice hit


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Hit!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Helluva hit - Gerry always delivers!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Great hit Gerry!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is an outstanding hit there!!! Enjoy bro!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

sweet,so so sweet


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Great job Gerry! Nice target!:biggrin:*


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are really nice!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweeet hit, Gerry!! Very nice done, man!!
Chad; You live in America and this is your first Ghukha?? Man, in the few months I visit this site I became addicted to Ghurkha's!! Gerry put some more great smokes inn, like those Prime's that I really love as a sweet mild smoke. And that RP Olde World Reserve is one of my new Favorites!! Actually, it all delicious cigars!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

amateurke said:


> Sweeet hit, Gerry!! Very nice done, man!!
> Chad; You live in America and this is your first Ghukha?? Man, in the few months I visit this site I became addicted to Ghurkha's!! Gerry put some more great smokes inn, like those Prime's that I really love as a sweet mild smoke. And that RP Olde World Reserve is one of my new Favorites!! Actually, it all delicious cigars!!


yeah this will be the first one !! i did know about them until i got on this site and just havent got one yet...well untill now !!! i will probably be history tonite tho !! thx gerry !


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow some nice sticks there


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks dude


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

EKGOTSKILLZZ said:


> nice sticks dude


:dribble::dribble::dribble: indeeed, very nice


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You enjoy em Chad. That's why they were rolled!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice hit.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Beautiful group of sticks, especially that Cabaiguan :dribble:


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

damn....


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow thats a great hit. Hope the dog is ok.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Those are mighty fine stick from "The Humidor"..Great Hit


----------

